# Loft Idea...



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Well I was messing around with paint and thats what I came up with lol, you might notice its 2ft wider then I planned.. I got 2 measure tapes put them out to 6ft x 8ft stood in it and realized that it isn't that big and I could probably get away with it. But anyways I was thinking and I wasn't sure how to stop the breeders from mating in the off season other then fake eggs for like 6 month period and I thought that seemed a bit harsh. So I was thinking what if I had a 4 x 6 part sectioned off for young birds and two 3 x 4 sides one for hens and one for cocks. Then in the breeding season I open it up and its a 6 x 4 section.


I'm just asking for your opinions, when I look at it I think its a good idea but I can also see it feeling crowded for the breeders when sectioned off. At this point I'm also really confused because I'd like to just build one small loft and always stay with small numbers. But when the young birds become old birds and its time to breed for young birds, where am I putting the old birds? I'm really lost at that point. I know some of you just race young birds but what do you do with them after a year old? I can't see myself retiring birds to breeding after only a year.

Thanks for any input you guys give me,

Shokri


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks good to me, but then again I ain't too smart either lol.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I think you should start off with the largest area first which is a total of 6 by 8 and figure in an outside door coming in to maybe a feed container area and a chair and desk for you and then a second door that opens into your loft and next check air flow for morning and night and figure out your venelation system especially with a lower ceiling with one of those bird body heat fans thrilling on the top of your roof and see what side is the south for you to work from and build sun decks or what ever---then later when you are ready and your worked on your design then add on a breeder section--and don't forget thinking about water and electricity and tightness and in actually how many nest boxes can your area hold and then calculate how many birds and also give yourself some room to clean and scrap the floor everyday and you want to make it fun for yourself as well--so let everybody have one big room for now and figure the vents, doors, windows and most of all figure in a area to hold pigeon seed , grit, bowls, etc etc etc and a chair for you and desk and your own air supply and maybe a window to look through to see your pretty birds. Figure a lot of money but dreams are dreams and little by little with plugging they can become real....You on the right track with the initial thinking about these things so I gave you more to think about...Bless you young one...Mrs. c.hert


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

c.hert said:


> I think you should start off with the largest area first which is a total of 6 by 8 and figure in an outside door coming in to maybe a feed container area and a chair and desk for you and then a second door that opens into your loft and next check air flow for morning and night and figure out your venelation system especially with a lower ceiling with one of those bird body heat fans thrilling on the top of your roof and see what side is the south for you to work from and build sun decks or what ever---then later when you are ready and your worked on your design then add on a breeder section--and don't forget thinking about water and electricity and tightness and in actually how many nest boxes can your area hold and then calculate how many birds and also give yourself some room to clean and scrap the floor everyday and you want to make it fun for yourself as well--so let everybody have one big room for now and figure the vents, doors, windows and most of all figure in a area to hold pigeon seed , grit, bowls, etc etc etc and a chair for you and desk and your own air supply and maybe a window to look through to see your pretty birds. Figure a lot of money but dreams are dreams and little by little with plugging they can become real....You on the right track with the initial thinking about these things so I gave you more to think about...Bless you young one...Mrs. c.hert


You've definitely given me more to think about and consider, and a good idea of just making it one room in the beginning. I think I'll also ask the guys at the club on Saturday what they think too.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It"s a good idea to ask the people at the club next saturday and you will have fun too. c.hert


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

c.hert I was thinking about what you said and this is what I understood from it:

I should make a nice 3 x 4 area for me that can also have cabinets in it, and maybe a desk light. Then the rest of the area just one big room then after I've had the birds for awhile I should section off parts of it for a breeder section and such?

For sunlight exposure I was thinking maybe skylights on the roof but I'm not sure yet.

Then I was thinking two lights in the loft area and stuff.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sunlight in the loft is always a good thing but if you'll have an aviary they can go there to do their sun tanning, LOL...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If it was 8x8 you would have more room and less boards to cut, as I think they come in 4ft sections..?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> If it was 8x8 you would have more room and less boards to cut, as I think they come in 4ft sections..?


Yea they came in 4ft sections but I think I'm already pushing it with 8 x 6


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> If it was 8x8 you would have more room and less boards to cut, as I think they come in 4ft sections..?


Boards come in 4x8 sections and I agree with more room and less hassel!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Sunlight in the loft is always a good thing but if you'll have an aviary they can go there to do their sun tanning, LOL...


I was going to have a small red rose type of aviary, does that that mean I don't need to make window or sunlights?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

First To Hatch said:


> Yea they came in 4ft sections but I think I'm already pushing it with 8 x 6


Then go with 4x8... 

I started with a 4D x 8W x 6H and I just recently extended to 4x16x6.


Edit: The California style aviary will be fine for sunning. Just make it big enough to accommodate your birds. The skylights and windows are only used to bring in light inside the loft.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you faced it south sounds good to me., I think your plan will be good with the sections, it will be alot easier to have a section for ybs, and ones to seperate the sexes when needed.. some do some don't, it's up to you.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Shokri.
Are you limited by space or budget?Like otheir's have mentioned plywood sheet's come in 4x8's.
If you make anything six feet wide, your still going to need two sheets.
Your plan looks good, but if you have the space I would utilize the whole 4x8 sheet's. Maybe an 8x8 loft?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Then go with 4x8...
> 
> I started with a 4D x 8W x 6H and I just recently extended to 4x16x6.
> 
> ...


Are you saying I should scratch the 8 x 6 idea and go with 8 x 4?

If you don't mind me asking how many and what birds did you have (breeders, young birds,or old birds) in your 8 x 4?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Brummie said:


> Hey Shokri.
> Are you limited by space or budget?Like otheir's have mentioned plywood sheet's come in 4x8's.
> If you make anything six feet wide, your still going to need two sheets.
> Your plan looks good, but if you have the space I would utilize the whole 4x8 sheet's. Maybe an 8x8 loft?


Well I'm a youth member and I'm only building what my parents let me build. We have like 1.5 acres I'm sure I could fit an 8 x 8 but again whatever size my parents will let me have as of right now.

Maybe after a year or so and they enjoy the sport and clubs like me that I can make it a bit bigger.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have racing homers and I had at one point 16 yearlings in the 4x8. My breeders are in a seperate breeding cage that is a 4x8x4. Now with the extension I have a 4x8 section for my youngbirds this year. I've got 8 that are about a week and half from weening.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well First to Hatch I am now going forward to be negative about this idea of a loft and birds for you at this time. Now if your parents are builders and they want to get into birds where they take the full responsibility of it all and help you with every aspect of this --then go for it----but if you are expected to be responsible for everything because it is strickly your hobby and you can get up a miminum of 5,000 just to start something Tuff shed :concrete pad for it to sit on: and the building of it: then electriciity and water for it and close to the house (go big 12x14) then go for it---but I am going to talk to you like I would my young one----college years are coming and if you have not thought about your studies it is now time to begin thinking about this and school is in session and you want to put your brain to action with these things to prepare for the future so to speak and all this is time consuming and its not just lets have a loft today. Learn all you can as a hobby about birds and pigeons and communicate on pigeon-talk here --fine people---and go to the bird shows and latch on a friend and see what they are doing....but right now you want to be free "as a bird" and have time to think about more important things in your life--even getting a part time job---and how to get money for college--and things of that nature...Learn...remain free with time..and think about things that will lay building blocks for you in the future---Heck join a swimming team and breathe good and get really healthy for the future---birds are dirty and dusty and affect your eyes and overall health---later on when you are older if you still are into them --then build you own loft with your own money and by that time you if you learn about different lofts will know exactly which direction you are headed----if you were one of my children this is what I would tell them---good luck with your decisions....c.hert


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

c.hert said:


> Well First to Hatch I am now going forward to be negative about this idea of a loft and birds for you at this time. Now if your parents are builders and they want to get into birds where they take the full responsibility of it all and help you with every aspect of this --then go for it----but if you are expected to be responsible for everything because it is strickly your hobby and you can get up a miminum of 5,000 just to start something Tuff shed :concrete pad for it to sit on: and the building of it: then electriciity and water for it and close to the house (go big 12x14) then go for it---but I am going to talk to you like I would my young one----college years are coming and if you have not thought about your studies it is now time to begin thinking about this and school is in session and you want to put your brain to action with these things to prepare for the future so to speak and all this is time consuming and its not just lets have a loft today. Learn all you can as a hobby about birds and pigeons and communicate on pigeon-talk here --fine people---and go to the bird shows and latch on a friend and see what they are doing....but right now you want to be free "as a bird" and have time to think about more important things in your life--even getting a part time job---and how to get money for college--and things of that nature...Learn...remain free with time..and think about things that will lay building blocks for you in the future---Heck join a swimming team and breathe good and get really healthy for the future---birds are dirty and dusty and affect your eyes and overall health---later on when you are older if you still are into them --then build you own loft with your own money and by that time you if you learn about different lofts will know exactly which direction you are headed----if you were one of my children this is what I would tell them---good luck with your decisions....c.hert


he said he was a youth member so, he must have a club to rely on. And I for one am impressed that a young person would want to get into pigeons..it is a great hobbie, and better than hanging around the mall getting into trouble.. The loft he wants is typical and good for starters. just have to remember the birds will have to go some place new if you ever get out of it...but that goes for everyone with pigeons.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the negativity c. hert it makes you think, but fortunately I do have a weekend job, so I have a source of being able to pay for everything myself. Since you said that it made me realize something I'm not listening to my mentor by thinking ahead to much and not worrying about now, and I'm not listening to something I have previously stated, I just need to get something small and when I like it and it becomes a sure thing I'll make it bigger. I don't have to get into it big right now, I should just get into it enough so to see if it can be a long lasting hobby.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

If the pigeon bug doesn't get get you now it sure will later in life!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

First To Hatch said:


> Thanks for the negativity c. hert it makes you think, but fortunately I do have a weekend job, so I have a source of being able to pay for everything myself. Since you said that it made me realize something I'm not listening to my mentor by thinking ahead to much and not worrying about now, and I'm not listening to something I have previously stated, I just need to get something small and when I like it and it becomes a sure thing I'll make it bigger. I don't have to get into it big right now, I should just get into it enough so to see if it can be a long lasting hobby.


Wish you all the luck and fun you will have.... enjoy the sport, they need more young fellows like you. so keep a positive outlook!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone for their help and input on things, what a great community!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea your a very smart young one--just check out all your options like you are doing and nothing has to be built immediately for you really have time to think and adjust and live your best type of life right now and when you make a move you will know it is a right one without a doubt and you will have flexiability as well but stay with us on pigeon-talk so we can know what your thinking in the way of pigeons because your imput and questions are just as important as our comments....May life bless you and yours. c.hert


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad to be of some service!


----------

